# Echo (of Ancient Greek mythology) - correct spelling?



## edwardtheconfessor

Can anyone tell me please the correct spelling in Ancient Greek of the name Echo (she of the famous Echo and Narcissus tragic love story in Ancient Greek mythology)?
In case there is any query over case or sentence structure, I require the straight nominative (subject) form of her name - as has passed into modern etymologies - it is required for an etymological note within a brief artist's critique on which I am working.
Many thanks
edwardtheconfessor ....


----------



## ireney

Hey there! It's " Ἠχώ "


----------



## edwardtheconfessor

ireney said:


> Hey there! It's " Ἠχώ "


Thank you very much, ireney (Don't know how to say that in Ancient Greek!)

edwardtheconfessor


----------



## Cynastros

h)xώ:
Ήχος,άχος,ηχείο,ήσυχος, ακούω ,υπάκουος, ακουστικά.ακρόαση.Βεβαίως αυτά αφορούν παράγωγα της λέξης ΗΧΩ στα Ελληνικά,δεν γνωρίζω καλά τα Αγγλικά και η μετάφραση έγινε στον αυτόματο μεταφραστή.
Echo = Sound, ally, speaker, quiet, listening, obedient, akoustika.akroasi. They currently have understood, I do not know which of them translated into foreign languages.


----------



## edwardtheconfessor

Cynastros said:


> h)xώ:
> Ήχος,άχος,ηχείο,ήσυχος, ακούω ,υπάκουος, ακουστικά.ακρόαση.Βεβαίως αυτά αφορούν παράγωγα της λέξης ΗΧΩ στα Ελληνικά,δεν γνωρίζω καλά τα Αγγλικά και η μετάφραση έγινε στον αυτόματο μεταφραστή.
> Echo = Sound, ally, speaker, quiet, listening, obedient, akoustika.akroasi. They currently have understood, I do not know which of them translated into foreign languages.


 
Thank you very much Cynastros (again, I don't know how to say that in Ancient Greek - perhaps someone can enlighten me!)
I now know the etymological origin which I was looking for. Very helpful!

- edwardtheconfessor


----------



## Cynastros

edwardtheconfessor said:


> Thank you very much Cynastros (again, I don't know how to say that in Ancient Greek - perhaps someone can enlighten me!)
> I now know the etymological origin which I was looking for. Very helpful!
> 
> - edwardtheconfessor



Δώσε μου ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβω περισσότερο, τι ακριβώς εννοείς. αυτό που κατάλαβα ως τώρα,είναι οτι ζητάς την ορθογραφία της λέξης 'ΗΧΩ' δηλαδή να σου πεί κάποιος, Ήτα-Χί-Ωμέγα, ή κάτι άλλο?

Give me an example to understand more what you mean. I understand that so far, is asking that the spelling of the word 'echo' that is to tell someone, Eta-Chi-Omega, or something else;


----------



## edwardtheconfessor

Cynastros said:


> Δώσε μου ένα παράδειγμα για να καταλάβω περισσότερο, τι ακριβώς εννοείς. αυτό που κατάλαβα ως τώρα,είναι οτι ζητάς την ορθογραφία της λέξης 'ΗΧΩ' δηλαδή να σου πεί κάποιος, Ήτα-Χί-Ωμέγα, ή κάτι άλλο?
> 
> Give me an example to understand more what you mean. I understand that so far, is asking that the spelling of the word 'echo' that is to tell someone, Eta-Chi-Omega, or something else;


 
Got the spelling, Cynastros. Understood the word origins. All that was ace! I'm well satisified. Just wanted to thank YOU, in a scholarly way, in Ancient Greek. Okay?
Cheers       - edwardtheconfessor


----------



## Agró

edwardtheconfessor said:


> Thank you very much, ireney (Don't know how to say that in Ancient Greek!)
> 
> edwardtheconfessor


Say what? Thank you?:

Eukharisteo /euxaris'teo/.

Sorry, can't type in Greek.


----------



## Cynastros

edwardtheconfessor said:


> Got the spelling, Cynastros. Understood the word origins. All that was ace! I'm well satisified. Just wanted to thank YOU, in a scholarly way, in Ancient Greek. Okay?
> Cheers       - edwardtheconfessor





 I was glad that I helped others like filoi.Αnyway we all benefit in the search. 
[In the ancient language I think, that was thanks =ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ].


----------

